# Utilizing Wound Allocation



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

With a unit like mob bikers it's difficult to pin-point one thing as the definitive "awesome part about them." There's a combination of things, invuln saves, FNP, they're a fast unit, multi-base attacks, multiple wounds, and the list goes on. You pay a lot for them, but they do a lot. Now after I've said "you can't really pin-point one thing as the awesome part" I'm going to go ahead and contradict myself immediately. I've found with nob bikerz the really significant part about the unit is with wound allocation. You have two-wound models, and each one can be outfitted just slightly differently from the next one in the unit. (For instance that one is a painboy, that one has a stikkbomb, that one a power klaw, that one a big choppa, that one a big choppa and a stikkbomb, etc.) With some good use of the wound allocation rule you can have models soaking extra hits before they die, then there's taking that invuln/cover save, and finally FNP if it gets down to it.

I can't help but feel with nob bikerz it really is the perfect storm. High wounds, High base Attacks, speed, good Strength/Toughness, Furious Charge... well I won't list it all again. The "stacked" nob biker squads have a good amount of points dumped into them already. They take the painboy, add the cybork bodies, a power klaw, and for a nominal point amount they toss around some stikkbombs to take advantage of the wound allocation rule. They can't be the only ones making the most of this wound allocation business. I've encountered some players that allocate their wounds well even in none stacked groups. It's an important thing for any player to be good at. (Here's the but) But, with the nob bikers it just feels on a different level.

Regardless of how good Nob Bikerz are, I'm not pointing this out to say "omg thees thingz iz borken en cheezy, no wun has uh chance." I've found my own personal ways of dealing with them, as I'm sure others have. I'm more curious if others have found it worthwhile to try stacking their own army similarly equipment-wise to make use of the wounds allocation rule. For instance I have the option of adding combat shields (4th ed. Combat Shields btw; 5+ CC invuln, none to shooting) to any model within my BA VAS. That guy can have a CCW and a combat shield, the other just the CCW, the next has a MG and a combat shield, that one has just the MG, the next a PW and combat shield, and so on and so forth. I know the two wounds on a nob really make the rule worthwhile, but have others found similar benefit from having different models when it comes time to allocate wounds? Has it been worth going out of your way to do it with your own army? If so, what army and which units? Do your khorne berserkers perform better when you vary their equipment for purposes of wound allocation? I know how it looks on the table against them, but I'd like to hear inside perspectives...


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm using this rule with my daemon army. If you take 4 bloodcrushers you can each outfit differently, and they have two wounds. Which makes them perfect candidates for this rule.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

SpacedGhost said:


> With a unit like mob bikers it's difficult to pin-point one thing as the definitive "awesome part about them." There's a combination of things, invuln saves, FNP, they're a fast unit, multi-base attacks, multiple wounds, and the list goes on. You pay a lot for them, but they do a lot. Now after I've said "you can't really pin-point one thing as the awesome part" I'm going to go ahead and contradict myself immediately. I've found with nob bikerz the really significant part about the unit is with wound allocation. You have two-wound models, and each one can be outfitted just slightly differently from the next one in the unit. (For instance that one is a painboy, that one has a stikkbomb, that one a power klaw, that one a big choppa, that one a big choppa and a stikkbomb, etc.) With some good use of the wound allocation rule you can have models soaking extra hits before they die, then there's taking that invuln/cover save, and finally FNP if it gets down to it.
> 
> I can't help but feel with nob bikerz it really is the perfect storm. High wounds, High base Attacks, speed, good Strength/Toughness, Furious Charge... well I won't list it all again. The "stacked" nob biker squads have a good amount of points dumped into them already. They take the painboy, add the cybork bodies, a power klaw, and for a nominal point amount they toss around some stikkbombs to take advantage of the wound allocation rule. They can't be the only ones making the most of this wound allocation business. I've encountered some players that allocate their wounds well even in none stacked groups. It's an important thing for any player to be good at. (Here's the but) But, with the nob bikers it just feels on a different level.


Welcome to about eight months ago. Here's some cake, you can enjoy eating it as badly written orks shit all over your painted and named(Everybody names the captain at least) space marine army.


Also wound allocation is sometimes worth the extra few points, but without the additional wound you begin relying on minmaxxed rolls to get those points back and it doesn't always happen.


Phil Kelly bullshit, etc.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I find it works well with my banshees, exarch, AND Eldrad. 

With fortune up on the squad, I can allocate anything ap3 and lower to eldrad as he has his 3+ rerollable invuln.... 

I usually use the exarch to soak up fire as well as she has a 3+ armour which I can reroll....

Usually, this allows my banshees to survive a bit longer and in enough numbers that they can usually wade through a few units.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

This isn't worth while on single wound models, except in small situations (such as combat shields in melee, of fucking course you put the wounds that pen on the combat shield models). The huge "cheese" factor is abusing this to multiply a units longevity and effectiveness, only truly accomplish-able with multi-wound models.

I've seen this used a lot on Warrior Broods with Tyranids. Grab a bunch with Deathspitters, maybe a Strangler in there, and all give everyone a different secondary weapon.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I disagree that it's only good on multi-wound models, my friend uses it to great efect on his Deathwing Terminator Squads, especially when I'm trying to flush them out of cover...
One of the few things Jervis didn't screw up! (/have screwed for him by Phil Kelly and the C:SM writer...)


----------

